# Dangerous Dog Warning!



## Theognome (Mar 10, 2009)

If you are an owner of a dog that belongs to a 'dangerous breed' category and you have a small child please take this as a warning.



DO NOT leave your dog with the child unattended under any circumstances.



Only a moment was enough for the following to happen. See the photo attached.
















Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 10, 2009)

Mom and I are still laughing at this.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 10, 2009)

Paper = white.
Dog = white.
Dog = paper.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 10, 2009)

Horrific!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 10, 2009)

That's why we don't have inedible pets.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 10, 2009)

That is a great tribute to the American Bull Dog!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 10, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Paper = white.
> Dog = white.
> Dog = paper.



I've read some modern theologians who use similar logic schemes.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds (Mar 10, 2009)

What a sweet picture! I grew up with pitt bulls, but I am now afraid as a mom. Seriously, mommy-hood turned me into a chicken


----------



## ww (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2009)

Ha!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to put barrettes in my dog's fur  Dogs can be awesome.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

LadyFlynt said:


> I used to put barrettes in my dog's fur  Dogs can be awesome.



You're an evil woman.  Your poor dog. Couldn't do it to our collie in the summertime. We gave him a high and tight. He loved it. No barrettes for him!!!

I just remembered my sister used to dress up our cats like dolls and put them in the baby carriage and roll them around. Only the siamese would participate. Very long-suffering.

You two may be related.


----------



## Berean (Mar 10, 2009)

Almost looks like Petey from the Little Rascals (Our Gang)


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Happy2BHome (Mar 10, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 10, 2009)

Hahahahaha, that's funny!


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Mar 10, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 10, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> I just remembered my sister used to dress up our cats like dolls and put them in the baby carriage and roll them around. Only the siamese would participate. Very long-suffering.
> 
> You two may be related.




My friend and I did this with kittens when we were little, I still remember it.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 10, 2009)

I remember as a kid some other kid in the neighborhood spray-painted his German Shepherd bright lime green. For the next few days we teased him, saying that he turned his dog into Kermit the Frog.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Theognome (Mar 10, 2009)

glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Hilarious!



The dog in your avatar looks like a good canvas...

Theognome


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a bull terrier, right? Are they really in the dangerous dog category? 

BTW, I remember getting in serious trouble for drawing blue dots on a dalmatian. Sigh.


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 10, 2009)

Too funny Bill!


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Mar 10, 2009)

Theognome said:


> glorifyinggodinwv said:
> 
> 
> > Hilarious!
> ...



Yeah, plenty of room to write on since she is a 110 pound German Shepherd and solid white.


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 10, 2009)

glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > glorifyinggodinwv said:
> ...



Do her in pastels for Easter!


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Mar 10, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> glorifyinggodinwv said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



 Great idea!! Although, no way my wife would let that happen.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 11, 2009)

Is your son practicing to become a butcher and carving up the choice slices of meat?


----------



## Quickened (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## he beholds (Mar 11, 2009)

glorifyinggodinwv said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > glorifyinggodinwv said:
> ...



Wow! Solid white? Someone told me once that their all-white (albino) boxer was dumber than dirt and even deaf and that albino dogs usually are. Is yours an albino? Is yours dumb?


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Mar 11, 2009)

he beholds said:


> glorifyinggodinwv said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



She is not an albino and has the same genetic make-up as any normal German Shepherd dog except for the color. She is AKC registered and recognized, although the AKC will not allow white GSs to compete stating the color as the disqualifying factor. Ironically, there is some scant evidence that the prejudice against white GS goes back to Adolf Hitler who thought the white GSs were inferior and tried to have the breed destroyed. Evidently, he was a big fan of the brown and black shepherds. Her temperament and intelligence is comparable to any other German Shepherd, except she is extremely spoiled and very much wants to be the most important person (dog) in a house of two dogs, two cats, and my wife and daughter. Note: her eyesight and hearing is exceptional, which can be especially annoying at 3:30 a.m. when someone is walking up the street in front of our house, and she decides to wake the entire household to what she sees as a potential threat.

Blessing,


----------

